

Made-in-China IT Products Emerge with Outstanding Capability - Winchester
http://www.raqsoft.com/made-in-china-it-products-emerge-with-outstanding-capability.html?new=1
When searching “Made in China” on Google, there are 1.6 billion results. How big the number is! This indicates that made-in-China has become a global phenomenon. But even now, when many foreigners talk or mention a made-in-China product, the words that occur to them first maybe “cheap and low quality”. In IT industry which was dominated by foreign enterprises before, such view is particularly common. However, this perception is not applicable to all Chinese made products and Raqsoft is among those which break that mindset. How do you think of made-in-China products?
======
Winchester
How do you think of Chinese origin software?

